# Disused St Ives Golf Club



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 13, 2016)

In 1930 there was no golf course here! There was the local St Ives brick factory, this factory supplied St Ives and other towns around cambridgeshire with bricks, slabs, rooftiles and more! The factory closed not long after 1930 because it used up all the clay on the site. After demolition to the factory only one building survived and still stands to that day but it is very small. It is hidden and really hard to find so that means no vandals shall be visiting any time soon.

After the golf course being a waste land for a while it was finaly purchest by St Ives golf club in the 1990s! They built 3 buildings! The canteen, a house and the reception. The golf course was in buisness untill 2008 when it moved near Needingworth. Ever since the site closed it has been a prime location for vandals and dog walkers! In 2011 the reception building was burned by teen vandals and in October 2016 the canteen has been smashed up. The house that was on the site is still in use.
Enjoy the pics! 

The Remains Of Reception!


2016-12-13_04-54-14 by explorer x, on Flickr

Golf Cart Storage


2016-12-13_04-46-53 by explorer x, on Flickr

Whats Left Of The Door


2016-12-13_04-49-14 by explorer x, on Flickr

Inside Reception!



2016-12-13_04-47-26 by explorer x, on Flickr

Slate and Insulation


2016-12-13_04-48-15 by explorer x, on Flickr

Door 


2016-12-13_04-51-40 by explorer x, on Flickr

The Canteen


2016-12-13_04-52-36 by explorer x, on Flickr

Rear Entrance


2016-12-13_04-53-33 by explorer x, on Flickr


2016-12-13_04-53-54 by explorer x, on Flickr

Brand New Boards!


2016-12-13_04-53-09 by explorer x, on Flickr

Hope you all enjoyed the pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2016)

Is that it!!?? Wasn't there a driving range, putting green, how were the fairways looking, these are important X&#55357;&#56839; The pond scum have had their fun here, You made a good job of what you had to work with, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Dec 15, 2016)

I always used to walk my dog on here until they fenced it off to build a load of new houses. Shame really, because it was a nice spot.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 15, 2016)

Was good for dog walking! And sledging in the winter. Shame to see it all go. Thanks for the comment BTW


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot! All of the putting green has sadly been dug up to build houses!


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 16, 2016)

i almost bought a house built on the first phase, i assumed they had demolished it all by now


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

Shame about the chav attacks on the place


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeh! Pointless people doing pointless things


----------

